# A smile for today....



## Ben58 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## gary s (Apr 11, 2020)

Cool !!!

Gary


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 11, 2020)

That's funny!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 11, 2020)

I love it!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 11, 2020)

Good one
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2020)

I don't know Ben, I've had some stuff in my freezer for a number of years, but that might be a record!!

Bear


----------



## kruizer (Apr 11, 2020)

What kind of rub do you use for that?


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Love it!


----------

